# (Rant) Why are some people so sensitive in this fandom?



## AustinB (Feb 16, 2017)

It's like the second somebody says "I don't really like furries", they get flooded with hate and shit. There's a lot of people in this fandom that resort to the "You're an ignorant troll/hater" argument whenever somebody says "I just think furries are weird" or something along the lines. Not to mention the shit tier artists that expect to be praised because it took them 15 minutes to draw a sparkledog wolf that looks like a 7 year old drew it. But it just seems that a lot of people get easily offended when anybody criticizes the fandom or when someone says one or two negative things about the fandom. There's also the "Only 1% of the fandom does that!" type of furries, which are honestly annoying. It just seems like there's a lot of people in this fandom that can't handle opinions or criticism and almost immediately call you a hater or a troll if they think you're saying a bad thing about the fandom. Like, for me at least, the best way to avoid hate is to just ignore it. When somebody says "Furfags are gross", almost everbody gets triggered. Why? You're giving the troll what they want. So just ignore them. Plus, the comments on the furry cringe completions that are all like "OMG NOT ALL FURRIES R LIEK THAT U HATER DDDXXXX" are just straight up irritating. Just ignore it if you don't like the video. It's not that hard to just avoid the video. It's annoying when furries get all defensive and butthurt whenever they see a troll or somebody giving their honest opinion about the fandom. Sure, if somebody was actually serious in saying "All furries are dog fucking weirdos", they're obviously ignorant. But just leave them alone. Fighting them isn't worth your time. I know some furries can't take jokes either. Like, the second somebody makes a joke about the fandom, some furs get mad until they hear "It's just a joke, dude". I just think there's a bit of furries that need to learn to act mature and not take the bait when somebody says something bad about the fandom, because 9 times out of 10, they're just trolls waiting for an angry response so they can laugh.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 17, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Not to mention the shit tier artists that expect to be praised because it took them 15 minutes to draw a sparkledog wolf that looks like a 7 year old drew it.


Fuck you man I worked hard on that! And I'll have you know it took_ *23 *_minutes!!! 

Like you said, just ignore them. They either grow out of it or end up on ED.


----------



## Doku (Feb 17, 2017)

Because furries are losers


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

This fandom is not unique in having oversensitive snowflakes. But this fandom IN PARTICULAR have decently more of them.

Donald Trump is POTUS, and when I see meltdowns of SJW's, feminists and fascists everywhere it's so damn beautiful I can't put it into words. He's not perfect, but he is the POTUS the US desperately needs.

CNN, otherwise known as Clown News Network have been upgraded from Fake News to Very Fake News. Now that Milo Yiannopoulos will be on Bill Maher's show we'll see Milo become EVEN more popular than he already is. Will see his book sell even more.

It's time for feminism and political correctness to die.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Feb 18, 2017)

I generally do that with most trolls. Unless I am particularly bored, then they make for some cheap entertainment because they're easy to trigger.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 19, 2017)

Maybe it's not them being too sensitive, but other people being too insensitive. In the OP, it basically describes people being unable to take mean-spirited criticism. However, what if those jabs at people didn't happen in the first place? As in, what if instead of ranting at the people who react to trolls, why not rant about the ones who cause the contention in the first place?

Regardless, it's sort of expected that if you shit on someone, they could get angry. Some people can ignore and let it go, others cannot. Being thin-skinned definitely isn't something exclusive to furries though. It's also not related to politics, despite what Yakamaru is suggesting.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Lcs said:


> However, what if those jabs at people didn't happen in the first place? As in, what if instead of ranting at the people who react to trolls, why not rant about the ones who cause the contention in the first place?



"Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me."

Ranting about them is just feeding them. People need to grow a pair and not get so upset over stupid shit.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> "Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me."
> 
> Ranting about them is just feeding them. People need to grow a pair and not get so upset over stupid shit.


I mean, the thread is a rant about the people who are too sensitive. I'm just suggesting that the OP look at the subject in another way. It's not just the people who are too sensitive that are the problem - the ones who incite the contention in the first place are also an issue.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I mean, the thread is a rant about the people who are too sensitive. I'm just suggesting that the OP look at the subject in another way. It's not just the people who are too sensitive that are the problem - the ones who incite the contention in the first place are also an issue.



True, but I'm just saying ignoring the problem people is the best solution (or reporting in extreme cases). Trolls are just like any other creature: without nourishment, it won't survive. But for the persistent ones, just block and report. Making a scene about it just keeps them coming back.

Just look at Chris-Chan.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

fuck those thin-skinned feminist fucking oversensitive fucks that have never heard of satire in their entire fucking dago looking shit fuck, fuck, fuck, dude, dude


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> "Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me."
> 
> Ranting about them is just feeding them. People need to grow a pair and not get so upset over stupid shit.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> True, but I'm just saying ignoring the problem people is the best solution (or reporting in extreme cases). Trolls are just like any other creature: without nourishment, it won't survive. But for the persistent ones, just block and report. Making a scene about it just keeps them coming back.
> 
> Just look at Chris-Chan.


Agreed. 

By the way, who is "Chris-chan?


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

They aint "sensitive" they just dont like bein disrupted from there affiliations.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> They aint "sensitive" they just dont like bein disrupted from there affiliations.


naah, their just a bunch of little fags that can't take shit


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Lcs said:


> By the way, who is "Chris-chan?



Oh, boy. That is a _long_ story my friend.

But essentially: he's a man-child that became a little famous online for doing a bunch of stupid shit. Had he ignored the trolls, it would have been little more than 15 minutes of fame on ED. Instead he flipped shit and, fast forward ten years, he's basically one of the most documented human beings on the planet.

If you want, you can read about him here: https://sonichu.com/cwcki (Yes, he has his own goddamn wiki).

I warn you though, it's a _wild _ride.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

cause their a bunch of pussy's (XD see what i did their)


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> naah, their just a bunch of little fags that can't take shit



Then howcome folks from Missouri aint always ballin their eyes out? 
Origin don have nothin to do with growin up unless you live in Saint Olif


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

Then what bout the folks from Pennsylvania? They aint got much other than a few woodshop factories n I know plenty a folks there that are just fine


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Then what bout the folks from Pennsylvania? They aint got much other than a few woodshop factories n I know plenty a folks there that are just fine


You're not making that much sense...


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're not making that much sense...



Im tryin to tell all yall that growin up in certain circumstances is completly  diffrent from where you originate by usin similes

Thats why yall cant just generalize one group like the main postman did. 2 folks could grow up in the same neighborhood but end up with completly diffrent backgrounds and thus, new personalities that cant be spotted anywhere other than the inside


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2017)

AustinB said:


> It's like the second somebody says "I don't really like furries", they get flooded with hate and shit. There's a lot of people in this fandom that resort to the "You're an ignorant troll/hater" argument whenever somebody says "I just think furries are weird" or something along the lines. Not to mention the shit tier artists that expect to be praised because it took them 15 minutes to draw a sparkledog wolf that looks like a 7 year old drew it. But it just seems that a lot of people get easily offended when anybody criticizes the fandom or when someone says one or two negative things about the fandom. There's also the "Only 1% of the fandom does that!" type of furries, which are honestly annoying. It just seems like there's a lot of people in this fandom that can't handle opinions or criticism and almost immediately call you a hater or a troll if they think you're saying a bad thing about the fandom. Like, for me at least, the best way to avoid hate is to just ignore it. When somebody says "Furfags are gross", almost everbody gets triggered. Why? You're giving the troll what they want. So just ignore them. Plus, the comments on the furry cringe completions that are all like "OMG NOT ALL FURRIES R LIEK THAT U HATER DDDXXXX" are just straight up irritating. Just ignore it if you don't like the video. It's not that hard to just avoid the video. It's annoying when furries get all defensive and butthurt whenever they see a troll or somebody giving their honest opinion about the fandom. Sure, if somebody was actually serious in saying "All furries are dog fucking weirdos", they're obviously ignorant. But just leave them alone. Fighting them isn't worth your time. I know some furries can't take jokes either. Like, the second somebody makes a joke about the fandom, some furs get mad until they hear "It's just a joke, dude". I just think there's a bit of furries that need to learn to act mature and not take the bait when somebody says something bad about the fandom, because 9 times out of 10, they're just trolls waiting for an angry response so they can laugh.


That's why there is a "block"  button. Used it on all the shitposters on here and my time here these past couple months has been really pleasant. There's only so much bullshit I can handle from an individual before it blows up.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> "Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me."


Sticks and stones may break my bones but there will always be words to offend an oversensitive moron.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Im tryin to tell all yall that growin up in certain circumstances is completly  diffrent from where you originate by usin similes
> 
> Thats why yall cant just generalize one group like the main postman did. 2 folks could grow up in the same neighborhood but end up with completly diffrent backgrounds and thus, new personalities that cant be spotted anywhere other than the inside


Well, well. Seems Alex K checked in.
I would be nice if he made sense, too. Bless his heart.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, well. Seems Alex K checked in.
> I would be nice if he made sense, too. Bless his heart.


I think some of these folks translator droids are broken.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, well. Seems Alex K checked in.
> I would be nice if he made sense, too. Bless his heart.


Nah. Making sense is overrated. Lets all speak complete drivel!

Honestly though. He doesn't make any sense in that post.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

I wish I had a job.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, well. Seems Alex K checked in.
> I would be nice if he made sense, too. Bless his heart.



No need to bless me sonneh. My family and me are Athiest but you do what you do if it makes you feel good bout yourself


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 19, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Well, well. Seems Alex K checked in.
> I would be nice if he made sense, too. Bless his heart.


It's hard for me not to think of him as the bowl-cut ugly sweater kid meme.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It's hard for me not to think of him as the bowl-cut ugly sweater kid meme.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome to the generation of millenials!


No seriously, it's mostly millenials. Generation Z (those born after 2000) are as conservative as those before World War II on most subjects.

So there may or may not be some regression on LGBT issues in the future.


But if it means PC culture dies then fuck, I'm all for it


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 19, 2017)

To be completely honest, you just wrote a long-ass rant about particularly sensitive furries - something only particularly sensitive furry would find worth investing time into. So, eh, pot kettle black?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 19, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> To be completely honest, you just wrote a long-ass rant about particularly sensitive furries - something only particularly sensitive furry would find worth investing time into. So, eh, pot kettle black?



Takes one to know one but hey, at least he's calling 'em out!


----------



## Dark Raven (Feb 21, 2017)

I would say that some people are just really passionate about the fandom, to the point of occasionally acting in an unreasonable fashion.

Not trying to take sides here, just stating my personal feelings about this topic.


----------



## Vulpinetaco (Feb 23, 2017)

Usually it's younger furries who attach their entire identity to the furry fandom who do this. I find there to be a certain point of maturity where you don't care anymore, and it is typically signalled by ironic/self-deprecating humor. You grow up, and own up to your weirdness instead of rejecting it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 23, 2017)

We are in a time of weak men. A generation of cry babies that never really suffered besides from parents telling them they are not a dragon or a sparkling wolf. Their suffering is a false kind of suffering and they only have a superficial understanding of the external suffering they see people have to endure on TV in places like Syria or Ukraine.


----------



## Vulpinetaco (Feb 23, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> We are in a time of weak men. A generation of cry babies that never really suffered besides from parents telling them they are not a dragon or a sparkling wolf. Their suffering is a false kind of suffering and they only have a superficial understanding of the external suffering they see people have to endure on TV in places like Syria or Ukraine.


This is a bad thing? The fact that we aren't sending kids to die against their will is bad? The fact that they can worry about less important things and make the mistakes kids make is bad? The only thing that I can say that is truly wrong with this genration is a failure in seeing class as a primary issue, and a refusal to acknowledge revolt as a solution, unlike in the pre-Cold War era where workers actually tried to make change.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Vulpinetaco said:


> This is a bad thing? The fact that we aren't sending kids to die against their will is bad? The fact that they can worry about less important things and make the mistakes kids make is bad? The only thing that I can say that is truly wrong with this genration is a failure in seeing class as a primary issue, and a refusal to acknowledge revolt as a solution, unlike in the pre-Cold War era where workers actually tried to make change.


This isn't about sending kids to war.

Kids aren't told no. This will in most cases create narcissistic egotistical little shits that will grow up exactly like that. Our generation have been pussified. By fucking words.

Discipline, respect and a bit of humility are lost on a lot of kids in the latest generation. I am part of it, but I am disgusted by seeing how far we've been regressing back in time because of sheer stupidity.

I could list all the garbage our generation are responsible for, but not going to bother.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 23, 2017)

Vulpinetaco said:


> This is a bad thing? The fact that we aren't sending kids to die against their will is bad? The fact that they can worry about less important things and make the mistakes kids make is bad? The only thing that I can say that is truly wrong with this generation is a failure in seeing class as a primary issue, and a refusal to acknowledge revolt as a solution, unlike in the pre-Cold War era where workers actually tried to make change.


While you raise valid points, I tend to disagree overall with what you're asking here.

Sending the younger generations to war is something that, ideally, should be avoided; war in itself should be avoided where possible anyway. However, that choice isn't always ours to make, and the sad reality of the matter is that soldiers are the last line of diplomacy; they're sent in when the diplomats fail. With that in mind, there is something to be said about those who _voluntarily_ accept the risks and responsibilities associated with joining the profession of arms, and especially when it's treated as a civil service. A soldier's job is to defend his nation's interests, which in turn ought to reflect the sovereign will of the people within its borders, and that includes a clause known as "unlimited liability" - a soldier may be _lawfully_ ordered into a situation where he may lose his life.

Worrying about less important things in the absence of hardship is benign in itself, so long as it's not taken out of context. Here in the West, we live in a society where loss and death, due to their relative scarcity, are treated as such tragedies that few people can stomach the idea of losing a cherished belonging or a loved one. In my opinion, this has led to the unfortunate side effect of more people in our society becoming incapable of coping with loss, usually because they were denied exposure to loss in the first place (and usually under the nebulous reason of "for your protection"). As for childish mistakes? Well, that ties into coping with loss as well, and learning how to adapt to and overcome challenges. That is how we mature in the first place, and being denied those opportunities only serves to stunt that personal development, which in turn leads to the kind of childish outbursts that we've been seeing come out of otherwise grown adults who are only used to having things their way. This is especially telling when said outbursts happen for the most trivial of reasons.


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 23, 2017)

Last several posts made me roll my eyes.


----------



## Generic Fox (Feb 23, 2017)

AustinB said:


> I just think there's a bit of furries that need to learn to act mature and not take the bait when somebody says something bad about the fandom, because 9 times out of 10, they're just trolls waiting for an angry response so they can laugh.



Nine times out of 10, they're not trolls, and their criticism is justified. Criticism exists as a way to improve ourselves, not because every critic is a "troll".


----------



## Vulpinetaco (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> This isn't about sending kids to war.
> 
> Kids aren't told no. This will in most cases create narcissistic egotistical little shits that will grow up exactly like that. Our generation have been pussified. By fucking words.
> 
> ...


Oh, as if we're the first generation to be narcissistic little shits. People used to have images of themselves carved into stone for thousands of dollars. Our generation isn't "pussified". In fact, we're seeing a revival of militant lapbor movements pushing back against a corrupt system, spearheaded by workers young and old. Militant police action is being met by militant civilian action, and to stand up to that takes balls. Hell, a lot of western youngsters are joining the fight with the YPG against ISIS to establish democratic confederalism, all by their own volition.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Vulpinetaco said:


> Oh, as if we're the first generation to be narcissistic little shits. People used to have images of themselves carved into stone for thousands of dollars. Our generation isn't "pussified". In fact, we're seeing a revival of militant lapbor movements pushing back against a corrupt system, spearheaded by workers young and old. Militant police action is being met by militant civilian action, and to stand up to that takes balls. Hell, a lot of western youngsters are joining the fight with the YPG against ISIS to establish democratic confederalism, all by their own volition.


"Oh, as if we're the first generation to be narcissistic little shits."
We are not, but we ARE the first generation that are increasingly NOT being told "no". Because it's "child abuse" to actually teach common sense, respect and a bit of humility to your child.

"Our generation isn't "pussified"."
Wrong. It is.

- Safe spaces
- Reality denial
- Denying basic biology
- 50+ genders
- Gender & racial "studies"
- You're not supporting our cause? Fascist!
- You're for sensible immigration laws and policies? Racist!
- You don't believe the wage gap? Sexist!
- You don't agree with my views? Nazi!
- Feminism
- Social Justice
- ANTIFA and BLM and other such moronic and contradictory groups

I can name a lot more crap, but going to stop there.

"Militant police action".
Respect the police and respect the law, then the police will give zero fucks about you. Attack the police, cause property damage, assault people, set limo's on fire, +++, and it's a whole different matter. The law will catch up to your ass and you will be jailed. The riots at UC Berkeley is currently under investigation. Expect a lot of arrests soon.

"Hell, a lot of western youngsters are joining the fight with the YPG against ISIS to establish democratic confederalism, all by their own volition." 
We also have a lot of youngsters JOINING ISIS. Your point is?


----------



## Vulpinetaco (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Oh, as if we're the first generation to be narcissistic little shits."
> We are not, but we ARE the first generation that are increasingly NOT being told "no". Because it's "child abuse" to actually teach common sense, respect and a bit of humility to your child.
> 
> "Our generation isn't "pussified"."
> ...


>Respecting police and law
Hahaha, nice spooks, nerd.
>Race
2spooked
>Implying that gender is real
WE'RE REACHING MAXIMUM LEVELS OF SPOOKAGE.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Vulpinetaco said:


> >Respecting police and law
> Hahaha, nice spooks, nerd.
> >Race
> 2spooked
> ...


Hey, trolling is MY job. GTFO, mate.


----------



## Vulpinetaco (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hey, trolling is MY job. GTFO, mate.


Conservative trolling is out, Stirnerposting is in.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Vulpinetaco said:


> Conservative trolling is out, Stirnerposting is in.


Who's a Conservative here? I sure as hell ain't.

Oy vey goyim. Gotta get that "Stirnerposting" in!


----------



## Egon1982 (Feb 24, 2017)

Same for bronies eh folks?


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 25, 2017)

Vulpinetaco said:


> Conservative trolling is out, Stirnerposting is in.


I like you already.

Seriously, this whinging from certain folks here about overly sensitive people and "oh no feminism/Cultural Marxism/[insert reactionary bugbear here]" is so much more pathetic than some arrogant dumbass teenager getting huffy over someone telling them they need to brush up on their draughtsmanship. So people don't like being told they're less than you, and somehow that devalues your experience as a human being. Really? Grow up. Get a life.

Incidentally, I'm pretty sure CWC goes by Christine now. I hope she's doing well. Not even total jackasses deserve the sheer level of crap those people put her through. And that's all I'll say on the matter.

P.S. I'm pretty sure the answer to the "why" here is that we're all freaks who like weird drawings of animal characters, and for some people, there's a safety in that from an outside world that is not necessarily kind to them. Thus, you get a higher proportion of people who are already a bit touchy. I don't think this is necessarily a bad thing, but sometimes it can be wee bit irksome, and occasionally it just outright lends itself to outrageous drama.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 25, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I like you already.
> 
> Seriously, this whinging from certain folks here about overly sensitive people and "oh no feminism/Cultural Marxism/[insert reactionary bugbear here]" is so much more pathetic than some arrogant dumbass teenager getting huffy over someone telling them they need to brush up on their draughtsmanship. So people don't like being told they're less than you, and somehow that devalues your experience as a human being. Really? Grow up. Get a life.
> 
> ...



Ya see, the problem is that others enable their broken behaviour and thoughts. Instead of seeking help they're told to continue on and never seek it. As a teacher it disgusts me that people would tell children to never seek help

And that's why I bitch about it. Also because this shit is starting to hit Canada and we ain't need any of that


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 25, 2017)

When someone tells me to go fuck myself and blocks me because I suggested politely that they change their image to a mature filter tells me everything I need to know about the thin skin of some of these fandomgoers.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ya see, the problem is that others enable their broken behaviour and thoughts. Instead of seeking help they're told to continue on and never seek it. As a teacher it disgusts me that people would tell children to never seek help
> 
> And that's why I bitch about it. Also because this shit is starting to hit Canada and we ain't need any of that





MadKiyo said:


> When someone tells me to go fuck myself and blocks me because I suggested politely that they change their image to a mature filter tells me everything I need to know about the thin skin of some of these fandomgoers.


I'm reminded of a particularly enlightening thread a while back that ferretsage graced with his 23-year-long insight into the fandom, starting on Page 13.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 25, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ya see, the problem is that others enable their broken behaviour and thoughts. Instead of seeking help they're told to continue on and never seek it. As a teacher it disgusts me that people would tell children to never seek help
> 
> And that's why I bitch about it. Also because this shit is starting to hit Canada and we ain't need any of that


Oh, I can certainly sympathise with that. One should only permit so much slack, and there is a point where another's ostensible demand for tolerance begins to creep over into an intolerance of others. Which, to put it bluntly, I can't fuck with.

That's the key, I think: Being flexible but firm.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 25, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> That's the key, I think: Being flexible but firm.


How can one be both flexible and firm - aren't those words antonyms of each other?


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Lcs said:


> How can one be both flexible and firm - aren't those words antonyms of each other?


Willing to negotiate while having some set boundaries is probs the best interpretation


----------



## Sagt (Feb 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Willing to negotiate while having some set boundaries is probs the best interpretation


Fair enough.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 25, 2017)

Not at all. Too stiff and a material becomes brittle; too much yield and you're Jell-O. I'd get into structural engineering and how bridges are built, or about how bones work or something, but I'm taking the metaphor too far here. Put simply, this sort of thing works best on a case-by-case basis, but there must be a point in any interaction where one must be able to say, "Enough is enough."

^^ Aye.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 25, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Not at all. Too stiff and a material becomes brittle; too much yield and you're Jell-O. I'd get into structural engineering and how bridges are built, or about how bones work or something, but I'm taking the metaphor too far here. Put simply, this sort of thing works best on a case-by-case basis, but there must be a point in any interaction where one must be able to say, "Enough is enough."
> 
> ^^ Aye.


I see civil engineering references. I like that. And I agree!


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks. I'm glad my sponge-like retention of odd information actually made someone happy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 25, 2017)

Internet Autism is a beautiful thing, man...


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 25, 2017)

If somebody really is just flat-out socially impaired, though, brute force isn't going to work. You can gently guide them in the direction of recognising how they need to do better, but yelling at them is just either going to confuse them or make them withdraw even more, which helps no-one. Again, if they're being a creep or a jerk, or they've just crossed a line, you should be direct about it, but, like, being autistic in the real world sucks, and making it suck for someone on the Internet as well isn't going to magically make them less awkward or people-dumb.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 26, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Internet Autism is a beautiful thing, man...



Wait until you see weaponized autism. It's pretty scary



Mandragoras said:


> If somebody really is just flat-out socially impaired, though, brute force isn't going to work. You can gently guide them in the direction of recognising how they need to do better, but yelling at them is just either going to confuse them or make them withdraw even more, which helps no-one. Again, if they're being a creep or a jerk, or they've just crossed a line, you should be direct about it, but, like, being autistic in the real world sucks, and making it suck for someone on the Internet as well isn't going to magically make them less awkward or people-dumb.



Gotta remember that it's the internet. People don't really care on the internet


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Wait until you see weaponized autism. It's pretty scary





Spoiler: Don't startle the witch


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Can't weaponize something if you don't know how to make it... just saying


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Wait until you see weaponized autism. It's pretty scary


Sounds like Tumblr, or YouTube.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 26, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sounds like Tumblr, or YouTube.


You've got it all wrong.. Tumblr is what causes shit. Weaponized autism is what happens when you put together the power of places like 4chan


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Can't weaponize something if you don't know how to make it... just saying


You know, there are people out there who can't figure out how to assemble Ikea furniture. That won't stop them from using chair parts as improvised weaponry if they must. Just saying.

On a different note, you only need one Furby to take out a star destroyer. One at sufficient velocity, that is.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 26, 2017)

Okay, kids, time for me to step in and be the boring playground supervisor, here. 

Autism is a medical/neurological diagnosis. It is incredibly disrespectful to people with that diagnosis who work hard to function in society to use it to describe behavior you find undesirable or obnoxious. Knock it off. 

I'm fine with you discussing whether you think it's appropriate to take attacks on furry fandom personally, but there is absolutely no need to drag unrelated conditions into it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2017)

Settle down, mom, no one is relating internet autism to actual autism in a derogatory manner (at least I'm not), but how many act on the internet in a specific way. It may not be entirely "PC" to drag mental illnesses into the equation to describe a personality trait or specific group, but people do act in that specific way and that's how most describe them. Most are fully aware of the implications and struggles autistic's go through on a daily basis, but continually trying to create a "safe space" does not help them at all.

I'll let this fill in the gaps...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 26, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Settle down, mom, no one is relating internet autism to actual autism in a derogatory manner (at least I'm not), but how many act on the internet in a specific way. It may not be entirely "PC" to drag mental illnesses into the equation to describe a personality trait, but people do act in that specific way and that's how most them. Most are fully aware of the implications and struggles autistisc go through in everyday life, but continually trying to create a "safe space" does not help them at all.
> 
> I'll let this fill in the gaps...



I always approve of South Park


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I always approve of South Park


They're my guiding star, my light in the dark. Long live South Park!


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 26, 2017)

Everyone is sensitive everywhere. This fandom isn't special. You can replicate these results in literally any fandom online. And, I'd reckon you could do so in other large social groups that are centered around the creation of goods and services that only seek to benefit those within said social group. 

It's a feedback loop of self-importance. When your little circle is all you know, and someone deigns to speak ill of it, they get a little territorial.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Gotta remember that it's the internet. People don't really care on the internet


I feel like you're setting something of an untenable double standard here, or perhaps simply not including yourself in this sentence, which is a bit disingenuous. But I've always found the "it's only the Internet, it's not real" argument really, really stupid and short-sighted to begin with, when it's not simple deflection from accusations of sadism.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 26, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I feel like you're setting something of an untenable double standard here, or perhaps simply not including yourself in this sentence, which is a bit disingenuous. But I've always found the "it's only the Internet, it's not real" argument really, really stupid and short-sighted to begin with, when it's not simple deflection from accusations of sadism.



What I never said it wasn't real. We're behind anonymity. People are not bound to societal norms so in essence

We don't care


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 26, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> It may not be entirely "PC" to drag mental illnesses into the equation to describe a personality trait or specific group, but people do act in that specific way and that's how most describe them. Most are fully aware of the implications and struggles autistic's go through on a daily basis, but continually trying to create a "safe space" does not help them at all.


Yeah, no. It's not okay, it's never been okay, and it's never going to be okay. *This is not up for debate.*
It wasn't okay when I was little and people used celebral palsy that way.
It wasn't okay when I was in high school and people used DAMP that way. 
It isn't okay now, when people use autism or Asperger's that way. 

It's not about creating "safe spaces", it's about basic respect for other human beings.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What I never said it wasn't real. We're behind anonymity. People are not bound to societal norms so in essence
> 
> We don't care


Then what's the point in being mad at someone else not obeying societal norms? There's no point in mocking or degrading someone for doing what you're doing in a slightly different way. Absolute freedom goes both ways, does it not?

Anonymity only goes so far. It's freeing, naturally, but you're still responsible for the harm you do others, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 26, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Then what's the point in being mad at someone else not obeying societal norms? There's no point in mocking or degrading someone for doing what you're doing in a slightly different way. Absolute freedom goes both ways, does it not?
> 
> Anonymity only goes so far. It's freeing, naturally, but you're still responsible for the harm you do others, whether you like it or not.



As I've stated

We don't care. 


People mess with others for a variety of reasons and it's generally to do with it being fun. As much as you might not want people to do it it won't matter because we'll still do it. As evident all around, people who don't understand or follow the norms tend to be the biggest targets and, with their acting our in a negative manner, tend to exacerbate the problem.

tl;dr don't feed the trolls


----------



## Garg (Feb 26, 2017)

*"Why are some people so sensitive in this fandom?"*
because people perceive right and wrong differently than you, what they considered as "offensive" and "not offensive" is different than what you do. doesn't mean they are right or wrong.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> People mess with others for a variety of reasons and it's generally to do with it being fun. As much as you might not want people to do it it won't matter because we'll still do it. As evident all around, people who don't understand or follow the norms tend to be the biggest targets and, with their acting our in a negative manner, tend to exacerbate the problem.


This doesn't excuse that sort of behaviour, though. Nor does it really shed any light on why a person might enjoy making other people miserable, for that matter, which is maybe the more interesting question—the general answer seems to be a dismal sense of self-worth and a lack of real-world options—but I digress. I'm not demanding that other people behave in a certain way; I'm simply pointing out that perpetuating the cycle makes them culpable.

I get why it might not be reassuring to hear that, but that's the inevitable consequence of fostering an environment in which crossing arbitrary lines results in automatic ostracism and abuse: You're begging for someone to shove a mirror in your face and force you to look.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 26, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> This doesn't excuse that sort of behaviour, though. Nor does it really shed any light on why a person might enjoy making other people miserable, for that matter, which is maybe the more interesting question—the general answer seems to be a dismal sense of self-worth and a lack of real-world options—but I digress. I'm not demanding that other people behave in a certain way; I'm simply pointing out that perpetuating the cycle makes them culpable.
> 
> I get why it might not be reassuring to hear that, but that's the inevitable consequence of fostering an environment in which crossing arbitrary lines results in automatic ostracism and abuse: You're begging for someone to shove a mirror in your face and force you to look.



No but it doesn't matter. People will still do it. Why do we do it? It's anyone's guess but like I said:

_It's fun
_
Don't try to read into it too much my amigo because there's not much to dig into. It's just shitty people being shitty and nothing more. Playing into it and giving it attention just fuels the fire. The only thing you _can _do to help it die down is to make people realize that reacting to them fuels them. You want it to stop? Put it on ignore and the fun dies immediately


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Yeah, no. It's not okay, it's never been okay, and it's never going to be okay. *This is not up for debate.*
> It wasn't okay when I was little and people used celebral palsy that way.
> It wasn't okay when I was in high school and people used DAMP that way.
> It isn't okay now, when people use autism or Asperger's that way.
> ...


People *are* being respectful of those that *actually *have the condition, that's what you're failing to see. 

Mungo, look, if you choose to throw your weight around on a furry forum and abuse your power because something offends you personally, so be it, but people have the right to refute your line of thinking if they think you're wrong. And from what I can tell, I haven't breached any forum rules (yet).

I actually have quite a bit to say on this topic but since you're determined "*This is not up for debate" *it appears I have no choice but to not say anything, even if I think what I have to say will help you long term...

If you change your mind and want to hear me out, shoot me a PM...


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 27, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> No but it doesn't matter. People will still do it. Why do we do it? It's anyone's guess but like I said:
> 
> _It's fun
> _
> Don't try to read into it too much my amigo because there's not much to dig into. It's just shitty people being shitty and nothing more. Playing into it and giving it attention just fuels the fire. The only thing you _can _do to help it die down is to make people realize that reacting to them fuels them. You want it to stop? Put it on ignore and the fun dies immediately


I'm not talking about engaging with people who treat other people like crap for kicks, though. I'm talking about engaging with the sort of socially inept people who unwittingly become the targets of jerks with issues. Most people don't want to alienate other people, but sometimes they need help understanding how that works, and I'm willing to offer it... within reason.



Mr. Fox said:


> People *are* being respectful of those that *actually *have the condition, that's what you're failing to see.


I dunno, dude, it seems like she's objecting to you using the name of an actual disorder that fucks up people's lives as a slur, and when you think about it, that's... kind of fucked up, honestly? I'm not trying to pick a fight here, but you might want to think about why she's getting offended here. I don't have any history with either of you, so I'm probably missing something, but I felt like this was pretty clear.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 27, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I'm not talking about engaging with people who treat other people like crap for kicks, though. I'm talking about engaging with the sort of socially inept people who unwittingly become the targets of jerks with issues. Most people don't want to alienate other people, but sometimes they need help understanding how that works, and I'm willing to offer it... within reason.


Power to ya mate


> I dunno, dude, it seems like she's objecting to you using the name of an actual disorder that fucks up people's lives as a slur, and when you think about it, that's... kind of fucked up, honestly? I'm not trying to pick a fight here, but you might want to think about why she's getting offended here. I don't have any history with either of you, so I'm probably missing something, but I felt like this was pretty clear.



Jokes are jokes. Nothing is sacred when it comes to humor


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> People *are* being respectful of those that *actually *have the condition, that's what you're failing to see.


People are being respectful. You, however, are not. By citing "Internet Autism" as a thing you are tearing down others and stripping their dignity by taking their mental challenges and degrading it into little more than a slur. An admin requested you to stop, and that - at least on our forums - describing things as "Internet Autism" or "Weaponized Autism" isn't up for debate. And it's not.

And yes, your comments would directly fall under harassing others by mocking outright mocking them and their situations. We asked politely to stop, you didn't, so that would also fall under respecting forum staff.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 27, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Power to ya mate


Thanks.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Jokes are jokes. Nothing is sacred when it comes to humor


I mean, just because someone can make a joke about anything doesn't mean that they're immune to criticism when they do. One makes certain kinds of jokes expecting backlash, in which case expressing offence when backlash occurs strikes me as at best wrong-headed and at worst...


----------



## KurtCobain (Mar 26, 2017)

AustinB said:


> It's like the second somebody says "I don't really like furries", they get flooded with hate and shit. There's a lot of people in this fandom that resort to the "You're an ignorant troll/hater" argument whenever somebody says "I just think furries are weird" or something along the lines. Not to mention the shit tier artists that expect to be praised because it took them 15 minutes to draw a sparkledog wolf that looks like a 7 year old drew it. But it just seems that a lot of people get easily offended when anybody criticizes the fandom or when someone says one or two negative things about the fandom. There's also the "Only 1% of the fandom does that!" type of furries, which are honestly annoying. It just seems like there's a lot of people in this fandom that can't handle opinions or criticism and almost immediately call you a hater or a troll if they think you're saying a bad thing about the fandom. Like, for me at least, the best way to avoid hate is to just ignore it. When somebody says "Furfags are gross", almost everbody gets triggered. Why? You're giving the troll what they want. So just ignore them. Plus, the comments on the furry cringe completions that are all like "OMG NOT ALL FURRIES R LIEK THAT U HATER DDDXXXX" are just straight up irritating. Just ignore it if you don't like the video. It's not that hard to just avoid the video. It's annoying when furries get all defensive and butthurt whenever they see a troll or somebody giving their honest opinion about the fandom. Sure, if somebody was actually serious in saying "All furries are dog fucking weirdos", they're obviously ignorant. But just leave them alone. Fighting them isn't worth your time. I know some furries can't take jokes either. Like, the second somebody makes a joke about the fandom, some furs get mad until they hear "It's just a joke, dude". I just think there's a bit of furries that need to learn to act mature and not take the bait when somebody says something bad about the fandom, because 9 times out of 10, they're just trolls waiting for an angry response so they can laugh.



Here's my stance based off of the general mass of furries:
Furries are overly obsessed with cute animals. They are socially isolated and dedicate their life more to fun stuff than education or social learning. I've managed to cram a lot of both into my lifestyles, but most furries can't, as they have to make "meme animations" and "commissions" constantly. Then again, I kinda support the fact furries don't give a heck about society and have almost no social skills, because their art is magic and way better than most other art. Furries crack very easily under pressure, and if you said any opposing opinion even with a slight tinge of rudeness, then you're screwed. If you say anything that could offend somebody, these "people" jump on you and white-knight other furries. I once trolled a popufur and had 25 or so haters come to my page on Instagram. Furries believe they have the absolute definition of 'friendliness', but 'friendliness' is not complimenting people a million times, saying you care about somebody when you don't really care about them but care about their art, 'coming to the rescue' whenever you see something that might offend somebody, sexually harassing or flirting with people, or being a forcing stalker. They cannot handle criticism and feel so 'majestic' that it's 'rude' to critique without 'having asked first' like okay your art makes you happy, but if you only cared about your art for yourself, you wouldn't post it to public galleries. Also, what's up with the fact that more furries aren't into yiff? >:/


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 26, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I'm not trying to pick a fight here, but you might want to think about why she's getting offended here.


Funnily enough, I was never offended. I was doing my job and enforcing the rules, and it was never personal to me. 



KurtCobain said:


> I once trolled a popufur and had 25 or so haters come to my page on Instagram.


Regardless of whether those "haters" did the wrong thing or not, trolling _anyone_ is pretty antisocial. If you get your kicks from deliberately offending people, you've kind of accepted that people may be offended by your behavior, and have waived your right to complain about it, far as I'm concerned.


----------



## KurtCobain (Mar 26, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Regardless of whether those "haters" did the wrong thing or not, trolling _anyone_ is pretty antisocial. If you get your kicks from deliberately offending people, you've kind of accepted that people may be offended by your behavior, and have waived your right to complain about it, far as I'm concerned.



Trolling can help people deal with things in life in general, like strengthening mental endurance and not letting offensive or hateful things get to peoples' health. There will always be hatred and negativity in the world, so I say that conditioning peoples' tolerance with slight hate/trolling or even just neutral criticism is fundamental to people not going crazy or being too narcissistic. There's a difference between trolling and hate-trolling. Hate-trolling is crap, but people shouldn't feel so entitled to whine if something personally offends them. Like there's a difference between kind-trolling, neutral-trolling, and hate-trolling. Kind is "look in your messages. Hi, you're a nutcracker!", neutral is "21 Pilots is awful.", hateful is "wow your art sucks, go kill yourself." Kind and neutral aren't wrong in any way, but people still get offended by those. Although hateful trolling is pretty sociopathic and rude.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 26, 2017)

KurtCobain said:


> Kind is "look in your messages. Hi, you're a nutcracker!", neutral is "21 Pilots is awful.", hateful is "wow your art sucks, go kill yourself." Kind and neutral aren't wrong in any way, but people still get offended by those. Although hateful trolling is pretty sociopathic and rude.


There are much better ways of accomplishing the supposed beneficial effects of trolling - offending people for the sake of offending them _is_ sociopathic behavior whether you like to think it is or not. Rather than "kind-trolling", as you call it, you could just give someone actually helpful constructive criticism. Rather than "neutral-trolling", you can attempt to engage in an actual debate about the content you're discussing. There will be people who'll take any dissent as an attack on them, sure, but you're not going to _discourage_ that by _actually_ attacking them, however "nice" you think you're being about it. It's all shit-stirring, and it does take a certain level of sociopathic tendencies to derive pleasure or entertainment from stirring up a hornet's nest just because you can.


----------



## KurtCobain (Mar 26, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> There are much better ways of accomplishing the supposed beneficial effects of trolling - offending people for the sake of offending them _is_ sociopathic behavior whether you like to think it is or not. Rather than "kind-trolling", as you call it, you could just give someone actually helpful constructive criticism. Rather than "neutral-trolling", you can attempt to engage in an actual debate about the content you're discussing. There will be people who'll take any dissent as an attack on them, sure, but you're not going to _discourage_ that by _actually_ attacking them, however "nice" you think you're being about it. It's all shit-stirring, and it does take a certain level of sociopathic tendencies to derive pleasure or entertainment from stirring up a hornet's nest just because you can.



I think I meant humor more in general rather than trolling, excuse my grammar mistake. Besides, nobody really likes pure kindness much, and I know that from a few months of being purely kind to people. But I think there's like something naturally sociopathic in every human being, and everybody's going to be a jerk to some level, even a sociopath. Sociopath means hurting people intentionally and being selfish, and I've seen it so much around society. It really depends: do you want to be a kind of insensitive and sometimes rude person or a pushover? I get your points though, and I try to generally be kind, but I've learned from personal experience that sometimes the only thing people understand is harshness or meanness, and it might be a bit narcissistic to push personal beliefs, but pushing personal beliefs might be able to help people change in a way that helps make them happier too. It's hard to explain.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 26, 2017)

AustinB said:


> It's like the second somebody says "I don't really like furries", they get flooded with hate and shit. There's a lot of people in this fandom that resort to the "You're an ignorant troll/hater" argument whenever somebody says "I just think furries are weird" or something along the lines. Not to mention the shit tier artists that expect to be praised because it took them 15 minutes to draw a sparkledog wolf that looks like a 7 year old drew it. But it just seems that a lot of people get easily offended when anybody criticizes the fandom or when someone says one or two negative things about the fandom. There's also the "Only 1% of the fandom does that!" type of furries, which are honestly annoying. It just seems like there's a lot of people in this fandom that can't handle opinions or criticism and almost immediately call you a hater or a troll if they think you're saying a bad thing about the fandom. Like, for me at least, the best way to avoid hate is to just ignore it. When somebody says "Furfags are gross", almost everbody gets triggered. Why? You're giving the troll what they want. So just ignore them. Plus, the comments on the furry cringe completions that are all like "OMG NOT ALL FURRIES R LIEK THAT U HATER DDDXXXX" are just straight up irritating. Just ignore it if you don't like the video. It's not that hard to just avoid the video. It's annoying when furries get all defensive and butthurt whenever they see a troll or somebody giving their honest opinion about the fandom. Sure, if somebody was actually serious in saying "All furries are dog fucking weirdos", they're obviously ignorant. But just leave them alone. Fighting them isn't worth your time. I know some furries can't take jokes either. Like, the second somebody makes a joke about the fandom, some furs get mad until they hear "It's just a joke, dude". I just think there's a bit of furries that need to learn to act mature and not take the bait when somebody says something bad about the fandom, because 9 times out of 10, they're just trolls waiting for an angry response so they can laugh.



I've observed that same behavior in people in general. Pick a fandom, a clique, a social club, whatever. I am also old enough to know that the behavior is more prevalent than it used to be.

My theory: We as a society are more connected to information, but less, in-person, socially connected than ever before. That, combined with what I have observed is an  increase in the general population's sense of entitlement and an unfounded sense of self-worth, ie I deserve what I want solely because I am Me, we as a whole are more prone to be offended at the drop of a hat.

Concerning jokes; some jokes are only funny to those who understand the full story behind the joke. That information may not be available to the reader at the other end. Some jokes are not jokes at all. They are insults thinly disguised as humor for the sake of being able to later claim, "But it was only a joke." Some people write what they do with the hope of making others upset or angry. Ever heard of the phrase, "Misery loves company"?

Yes, one can ignore such attacks, up until one feels truly threatened by such behavior among those of the population surrounding that individual.


----------



## Royn (Mar 26, 2017)

There is tasteful humor, and distasteful humor.  It, like everything else in existence, is quite binary.


----------



## lupi900 (Mar 26, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> People are being respectful. You, however, are not. By citing "Internet Autism" as a thing you are tearing down others and stripping their dignity by taking their mental challenges and degrading it into little more than a slur. An admin requested you to stop, and that - at least on our forums - describing things as "Internet Autism" or "Weaponized Autism" isn't up for debate. And it's not.
> 
> And yes, your comments would directly fall under harassing others by mocking outright mocking them and their situations. We asked politely to stop, you didn't, so that would also fall under respecting forum staff.



Mocking people with a learning disabilities is pretty low since i have autism. Gotta love how most of this thread sound like middle schoolers who think free speech = i can say anything i want not caring if hurts other feelings.



Royn said:


> There is tasteful humor, and distasteful humor. It, like everything else in existence, is quite binary.


The problem with dark or offensive humor these days is that allot of people. Use it be total assholes without any backlash like using autism as a insult.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 26, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> That, combined with what I have observed is an increase in the general population's sense of entitlement and an unfounded sense of self-worth, ie I deserve what I want solely because I am Me, we as a whole are more prone to be offended at the drop of a hat.


The general population also seems to be... losing in respect for others. While there are definitely people who seem to enjoy getting offended, I'm also seeing a lot more people than I used to who enjoy going out of their way to offend those people. Or think that they should have a right to act disrespectful towards others free of consequence because they do not comprehend the actual meaning of what "freedom of speech" entails. If we stop patting our friends on the back when they're being jackholes, we're probably going to see a reduction in both offense culture and anti-social behavior.
Friends don't let friends troll.



Royn said:


> There is tasteful humor, and distasteful humor. It, like everything else in existence, is quite binary.


I wouldn't say it's particularly binary at all. I honestly don't believe there's anything that is "sacred" in the sense that it cannot be joked about. _But _as the person making the joke, you need to be aware of your audience. It's generally not appropriate to make holocaust jokes on an open forum with people from all walks of life, where you don't know everyone, but if you and your Jewish boyfriend are exchanging holocaust jokes on your own time, that's your business. As long as you select your audience appropriately, _any_ joke has the potential to be funny. My sense of humor among friends is not particularly PC. But I realize there's a time and a place and keep things to their appropriate venues. 

It all really boils down to taking responsibility for your own behavior and being thoughtful towards the people around you. And if you fuck up, well... just own it. Fucking up happens, it's human. Owning up to your mistakes and apologizing for them is hell of a lot more admirable than trying to play them off as jokes or turning the situation around to accuse the other party of being "oversensitive." Even if they are, an apology won't cost you more than a few minutes to utter it/type it up.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 26, 2017)

KurtCobain said:


> Trolling can help people deal with things in life in general, like strengthening mental endurance and not letting offensive or hateful things get to peoples' health. There will always be hatred and negativity in the world, so I say that conditioning peoples' tolerance with slight hate/trolling or even just neutral criticism is fundamental to people not going crazy or being too narcissistic. There's a difference between trolling and hate-trolling. Hate-trolling is crap, but people shouldn't feel so entitled to whine if something personally offends them. Like there's a difference between kind-trolling, neutral-trolling, and hate-trolling. Kind is "look in your messages. Hi, you're a nutcracker!", neutral is "21 Pilots is awful.", hateful is "wow your art sucks, go kill yourself." Kind and neutral aren't wrong in any way, but people still get offended by those. Although hateful trolling is pretty sociopathic and rude.



Trolls are required on the internet. Without them people would be too soft

Even though that already is the case


----------



## ferretsage (Mar 27, 2017)

AustinB said:


> It's like the second somebody says "I don't really like furries", they get flooded with hate and shit. There's a lot of people in this fandom that resort to the "You're an ignorant troll/hater" argument whenever somebody says "I just think furries are weird" or something along the lines. Not to mention the shit tier artists that expect to be praised because it took them 15 minutes to draw a sparkledog wolf that looks like a 7 year old drew it. But it just seems that a lot of people get easily offended when anybody criticizes the fandom or when someone says one or two negative things about the fandom. There's also the "Only 1% of the fandom does that!" type of furries, which are honestly annoying. It just seems like there's a lot of people in this fandom that can't handle opinions or criticism and almost immediately call you a hater or a troll if they think you're saying a bad thing about the fandom. Like, for me at least, the best way to avoid hate is to just ignore it. When somebody says "Furfags are gross", almost everbody gets triggered. Why? You're giving the troll what they want. So just ignore them. Plus, the comments on the furry cringe completions that are all like "OMG NOT ALL FURRIES R LIEK THAT U HATER DDDXXXX" are just straight up irritating. Just ignore it if you don't like the video. It's not that hard to just avoid the video. It's annoying when furries get all defensive and butthurt whenever they see a troll or somebody giving their honest opinion about the fandom. Sure, if somebody was actually serious in saying "All furries are dog fucking weirdos", they're obviously ignorant. But just leave them alone. Fighting them isn't worth your time. I know some furries can't take jokes either. Like, the second somebody makes a joke about the fandom, some furs get mad until they hear "It's just a joke, dude". I just think there's a bit of furries that need to learn to act mature and not take the bait when somebody says something bad about the fandom, because 9 times out of 10, they're just trolls waiting for an angry response so they can laugh.




Oh, don't get me wrong; I think furries are gross, and I LOVE to give my honest opinion of furry fandom.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2017)

People are too thin-skinned in the fandom. And that shit's spreading.

Humor/satire is one of the best coping mechanisms of dealing with actual trauma. If we are not allowed to joke about certain topics, people will at some point, joke the everliving fuck out of it.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Humor/satire is one of the best coping mechanisms of dealing with actual trauma. If we are not allowed to joke about certain topics, people will at some point, joke the everliving fuck out of it.


Again, time and a place.
Like, I've no problem owning that I make rape jokes. I make holocaust jokes. I make Norway jokes. (I mean, I'm sure you knew that already; _all_ Swedes make Norway jokes.) 
But I'm not going to make those jokes in an open forum, to random strangers. Because I am a grown woman with a healthy sense of empathy that realizes that what's funny to me may be deeply upsetting to one of those strangers. And showing some consideration by not throwing out off-color jokes indiscriminately is, like, basic decency.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Again, time and a place.
> Like, I've no problem owning that I make rape jokes. I make holocaust jokes. I make Norway jokes. (I mean, I'm sure you knew that already; _all_ Swedes make Norway jokes.)
> But I'm not going to make those jokes in an open forum, to random strangers. Because I am a grown woman with a healthy sense of empathy that realizes that what's funny to me may be deeply upsetting to one of those strangers. And showing some consideration by not throwing out off-color jokes indiscriminately is, like, basic decency.


Time and place indeed. Company also matters.

However, if you lose your shit over a joke, that's on you, not the one making the joke. Avoiding things you can't handle is only going to enforce those emotions/feelings and behavioural patterns. And that is going to spread into areas, like for instance, things you don't agree with. At some point, you're going to break down the moment someone even disagrees with you.

I've studied a bit of human psychology in my spare time, and otherwise done a lot of thinking on the topic, and if you can't deal with the negatives in your life, you are not balanced mentally. Your psychological and mental health is not balanced if you don't know how to handle things you don't like/can't stand. At best, you need to learn to ignore it. Scroll past it, not click on that thread name, not click on that video in your feed, +++. 

They are called snowflakes for a reason: They've been molly-coddled their entire lives, never been told no, never disagreed with. I am sorry, but that' not how reality nor how real life works. You will be disagreed with. You will be denied that job. You will be told no. You will be not found attractive to someone else.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 27, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Again, time and a place.
> Like, I've no problem owning that I make rape jokes. I make holocaust jokes. I make Norway jokes. (I mean, I'm sure you knew that already; _all_ Swedes make Norway jokes.)
> But I'm not going to make those jokes in an open forum, to random strangers. Because I am a grown woman with a healthy sense of empathy that realizes that what's funny to me may be deeply upsetting to one of those strangers. And showing some consideration by not throwing out off-color jokes indiscriminately is, like, basic decency.


Wait, Norway jokes? What kind of jokes about Norway?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 27, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Wait, Norway jokes? What kind of jokes about Norway?


Shit like "Norwegians are born with skis on their legs", "You seen the list over 2nd World War Swedish heroes and/or famous/infamous people? Me neither", "The Danes surrendered faster than the French during the 2nd World War", as three examples. Got hundreds of jokes towards one another.

A classic is the famous "Rød grøt med fløte". "Red porridge with cream", translated. Depending on how you spin and from what country you'll hear it from, there is always a potato involved. Try speaking a sentence with a potato in your mouth. It's not exactly easy. 

Sweden, Denmark and Norway's been fighting each other for hundreds of years. Even then, we get along pretty well, actually. A lot of history together tends to teach you a lot about someone else, and yourself. Scandinavian countries get along pretty darn well, and I am going to go out on a leg here, and say we are pretty darn close friends.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Shit like "Norwegians are born with skis on their legs", "You seen the list over 2nd World War Swedish heroes and/or famous/infamous people? Me neither", "The Danes surrendered faster than the French during the 2nd World War", as three examples. Got hundreds of jokes towards one another.
> 
> A classic is the famous "Rød grøt med fløte". "Red porridge with cream", translated. Depending on how you spin and from what country you'll hear it from, there is always a potato involved. Try speaking a sentence with a potato in your mouth. It's not exactly easy.
> 
> Sweden, Denmark and Norway's been fighting each other for hundreds of years. Even then, we get along pretty well, actually. A lot of history together tends to teach you a lot about someone else, and yourself. Scandinavian countries get along pretty darn well, and I am going to go out on a leg here, and say we are pretty darn close friends.



Nothing as bad as what I hear for us Canadians


----------

